# Halloween 2011



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

Just a few pics this year...





























http://sliverofdarkness.blogspot.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've got some creepy creatures in your yard I like the glowing-eyed wolf head.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Every pic I see of those glowing fires - I'm convinced it is on my list of "to do" for 2012. Nice job!!!!


----------

